# Elastilon vs the similar stuff from Screwfix



## RogerS (7 Dec 2008)

I've seen a couple of references to both of these in other threads and wondered what people thought of either. It's the stuff that is self-adhesive on one side and is used underneath wooden flooring when fitting to a solid underfloor.


----------



## Marky (7 Dec 2008)

Roger.

I have layed with this product, glue down and nailed / screwed / secret nailed.

All have their good and bad.

Elastilon is good where you cant do the other methods, want a quicker easier result (and it is easy) or cant wait for dpm's to dry or the glue smell will bother. Much thinner than a ply line and nail job.

There is however a limit to width of board, cant remember how wide but worth checking.

I have to say that if you stamp on it (concrete floor) it sounds and moves no different to a glued down.

You will still have to try to get a mm perfect level sub floor, but it is pretty good.

Go on give it a go, I know you're tring to convince yourself to...

Mark


----------



## misterfish (8 Dec 2008)

We're in the process of laying about 75 sq m of oak flooring using Elastilon - We're using 120mm oiled European Oak from http://www.jfjflooring.co.uk/index.php and it seems fine. Very little waste. The ony thing to be aware of is that some of the knots are filled with a dark filler but once laid this does not detract from the appearance of the floor. The company have been very helpful with advice and given quick and excellent service.

I'm leaving 12 - 15mm expansion gaps around the edges of the room and then fixing skirting boards after laying the floor. The other things I'm using are flooring strap cramps like http://www.realoakfloors.co.uk/unika_ha ... _strap.php - I got four off of Ebay quite cheap.

Elastilon I am quite impressed with - I was somewhat retiscent about using nails as we have a lot of pipes below the upstairs floorboards. With the Elastilon you have to get the first three rows of boards fixed together and correctly aligned with packers against the wall giving the necessary expansion gap. Once started the floor laying seems to go quite quickly. The most awkward bit with the Elastilon was removing the backing sheet with the last board in place. Have a look at the Elastilon site where they give information and some videos http://www.elastilon.com/uk/index.php?o ... 7&Itemid=8 .

The thing that surprised me about Elastilon is just how sticky it is - you can't unstick it once it's stuck (unless you get the special low-tack version).

It seems quite effective at dampening sound. Finally you do need the subfloor to be fairly flat though slight irregularities are not really a problem. Obviously if you are laying it on a concrete floor you need to be sure about damp protection.

We've no regrets about using Elsastilon.

Misterfish


----------



## RogerS (8 Dec 2008)

Thanks guys. I do have to go down this route for part of the floor as it's solid. Interesting point re max width..need to check that out as my oak boards are 10" wide but with stress relief grooves underneath.


----------



## RogerS (2 Jan 2009)

Looking at the concrete (bone dry...been down for years...no damp) floor, it is very very dusty. 

Obviously I can sweep and hoover it but I was wondering if I should seal it first before laying the sticky underlay? If so, with what? Any suggestions?


----------

